# Pretty Like Mommy



## curley1991

How do you say "Pretty Like Mommy" in your language?

Pretty like Mommy = a young girl is beautiful and so is her mother. She looks pretty similar to her mother. This is informal speech.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) Sing ganda ng Ina 2.) Tulad sa ganda ng Ina.  3.) Hawig sa magandang Ina.   4.)Kapantay ng ganda ng Ina.


----------



## curley1991

Thank you mataraois!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: linda como a mãe.


----------



## curley1991

Outsider said:


> Portuguese: linda como a mãe.



Thank you Outsider


----------



## Perseas

If "pretty like mommy" means that a daughter is pretty like her mother , then the Greek equivalent would be: "όμορφη σαν τη μαμά (της)".


----------



## snoopymanatee

curley1991 said:


> How do you say "Pretty Like Mommy" in your language?




I want to repeat DearPrudence's question, what does it mean "Pretty Like Mommy" and in which situations do you use it, curley1991?


----------



## curley1991

Merhaba Snoopy    "Pretty" = Guzel or something similar.   Mommy = anne, but informal (the way a young child might talk).   Pretty like Mommy = a young girl is beautiful and so is her mother.  She looks pretty similar to her mother.  This is informal speech.


----------



## snoopymanatee

curley1991 said:


> Merhaba Snoopy    "Pretty" = Guzel or something similar.   Mommy = anne, but informal (the way a young child might talk).   Pretty like Mommy = a young girl is beautiful and so is her mother.  She looks pretty similar to her mother.  This is informal speech.



Merhaba curley1991,

Thanks for the translation. 

In a situation like that, in Turkish we say: 

"_Anasına bak, kızını al._" --> lit. "_Look at her mother and take her daughter._"

It means if a woman is beautiful, so is her daughter, beauty here may be physical or spiritual.


----------



## curley1991

Cok Sagol Snoopy    I like that phrase...reminds me when I used to live in Istanbul (Kadikoy   Kolay Gelisn!!!


----------



## Outsider

curley1991 said:


> Pretty like Mommy = a young girl is beautiful and so is her mother.  She looks pretty similar to her mother.


You have two different senses of "pretty" there. My translation only works for the former...


----------



## curley1991

lol   Perfect Outsider... thank you again!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Curley 

In Italian we say "Bella come la mamma" ... and when you hear it, you never know whether the compliment is actually meant for the daughter (or her mother!)


----------



## sound shift

"Pretty like Mummy" ("mummy" is standard in British English) is not a set expression in British English.


----------



## curley1991

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Curley
> 
> In Italian we say "Bella come la mamma" ... and when you hear it, you never know whether the compliment is actually meant for the daughter (or her mother!)



Gratzi Anja.Ann    Thank you so much!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Prego, Curley! You're very welcome


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

Szép mint az anyja.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... In Italian we say "Bella come la mamma" ... and when you hear it, you never know whether the compliment is actually meant for the daughter (or her mother!)



Or for none of them ... (in case they both are ugly)


----------



## curley1991

francisgranada said:


> Hungarian:
> 
> Szép mint az anyja.



Thank you  So interesting for me all the replies.. Thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Or for none of them ... (in case they both are ugly)



  Right, Francis!


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Lepa je kot njena mama (or: ista je kot mama)

German: Sie ist so schön wie ihre Mutter


----------



## curley1991

Thank you Jana!!!!


----------

